# Cool slippers ... do they exist?



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm showing my age now, but I quite fancy some slippers for Christmas. 

Looked at the Homey's brand as they say "Finally, some cool slippers", but I'm unconvinced.

The only 'cool' ones I can find are:










The rest look like they've narrowly missed the mark between ironic, but cool pastiche of nerd-dom and actual nerd-dom.

Does anyone have any that they're not totally ashamed of? Or do I just have to accept that if I want slippers, they have to be uncool?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I have some down filled North Face ones:










I have no idea if they're cool, but they're bloody warm. They do other colours...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I finally submitted to my wife's pressure that I should get some and kindly allowed her to buy me some (I know good of me ) They are moccasins in brown suede with a furry inner and they are actually really nice and not at all old git as I expected  they almost look like shoes.

p.s if you think those are cool then I think you need help :lol: :lol: :wink:

Charlie


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the North Face ones as well, Fantastic pair of slippers


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Brmmm, brmmm....


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Slippers??!!!!

Next stop tartan rug on the back shelf... :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I just wear a pair of Converse round the house that never go outside.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Slippers??!!!!
> 
> Next stop tartan rug on the back shelf... :lol: :lol:


Young people don't need to worry about looking old. They can get away with slippers.

You obviously need to be more careful though.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> Slippers??!!!!
> 
> Next stop tartan rug on the back shelf... :lol: :lol:


Rusty...shhhhhhhhh :roll: this post actually makes me feel young :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Camper do some...

http://tinyurl.com/cd6js6c


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> Camper do some...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/cd6js6c


I've actually got the previous versions of those Camper ones, but you can't just 'slip' your feet into them. Which I guess is the point of 'slippers'.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Kell said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > Camper do some...
> ...


Looks like there is a new style now that you could just slip into...

http://www.johnlewis.com/35195/Product. ... urce=63258


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Kell said:


> Which I guess is the point of 'slippers'.


I thought the point of slippers, judging by the last pair I ever tried, was to have a treacherously slippery sole making them perfect for slipping on any number of surfaces.

I bet Chuck Norris doesn't wear slippers. :mrgreen:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I havethese ones from Next. No idea if they're cool or not but I like 'em and that's all that matters to me 

http://www.next.co.uk/g474388s9#978334g47

P.S. No idea what a "distressed apron" is


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

ScoobyTT said:


> I bet Chuck Norris doesn't wear slippers. :mrgreen:


I heard Chuck Norris uses the skins of dead Honey Badgers for slippers,
.... Just what I heard


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Stueyturn said:


> I heard Chuck Norris uses the skins of dead Honey Badgers for slippers,
> .... Just what I heard


:lol: :lol: :lol: You could be right!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

robokn said:


> I have the North Face ones as well, Fantastic pair of slippers


Me three... Super cosy and north face stuff is always cool.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Stueyturn said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Chuck Norris doesn't wear slippers. :mrgreen:
> ...


I heard he uses them while they're still alive.


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol that's way better


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Slippers???

Real men go barefoot in the house 8)

_although underfloor heating helps...  _


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ive got moccies as charlie said..........but wear mine out if i go shopping also........dunno why the wife wont come when i do that :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> but wear mine out if i go shopping also........dunno why the wife wont come when i do that :?


I'll give you three guesses.

You know those people who go shopping in their pyjamas? :?


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Gazzer?










:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nilesong said:


> Gazzer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL you are complimenting him there Erol , he is older and a lot more munty :-0

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Slippers Ahhh I love slippers I collect and wear novely ones my current collection consist of cats, mice, sheep, hedghogs and for this xmas I want a pair of penguin ones :lol: .


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Dotti, I was saving this till closer to Christmas, but just for you


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Slippers Ahhh I love slippers I collect and wear novely ones my current collection consist of cats, mice, sheep, hedghogs and for this xmas I want a pair of penguin ones :lol: .


Come on Abi, we need piccies 

SJ


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Charlie said:


> Nilesong said:
> 
> 
> > Gazzer?
> ...


cunt face  to all of ya :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Like you really need another pair of shoes :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

If adidas released slippers you'd buy 45 pairs in various colours :lol:


----------

